# New CNN Article: 15% men 34% women not interested i



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

When you and your partner have mismatched libidos - CNN



> About 15% of men and 34% of women say they're not really interested in sex, according to a new study, statistics that few experts find surprising. In fact, low desire in one partner is probably the top reason couples seek out sex therapy........
> 
> ......Just do it. It's important remember that sexual desire changes across long-term relationships. In the beginning, sex is usually more spontaneous, and cues such as a look or touch from your partner make you feel aroused more quickly. But over time, spontaneous desire often evolves into responsive desire, which emerges in response to pleasure. In other words, you might not begin with sexual desire but with a willingness to generate it.
> "Sometimes, we have to make a conscious effort to be intimate with our partner. If we sit around and wait to be suddenly in the mood, it may never happen," sex therapist Rachel Needle explained. "Take a chance, even if you aren't in the mood. Chances are you'll enjoy yourself once you get started."


I think folks here have been talking about this for a long time.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

And the female libido industrial complex is generally trying to convince us that the male and female sexual dysfunction rates are the same... 

It doesn't matter at the end.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I wonder how many of the 15% just ended up there because they've been saddled with one of the 34% and finally stopped caring.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I wonder how many of the 15% just ended up there because they've been saddled with one of the 34% and finally stopped caring.




I think the 34% are not with the 15%. Even if one is not interested they still want to feel desired and that takes an HD. Nothing strokes that more than turning down your partner who keeps coming back for more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Sooooo....

If it's 15% men and 34% women, even in a perfect world, where every LD man ended up with a LD woman, that still leaves a difference of 19%... meaning roughly one in every five men would be left out in the cold. 

But...

as many women on this site will tell you, it's not a perfect world, and there's no shortage of HD women stuck with (or who have extricated themselves from) LD men. 

Personally, I'd like to slap senseless every last LD man who took one of these wonderful HD women. Not only are they not a good partner for their mate, they've consumed a rare and valuable asset, wasting something wonderful for someone who could actually appreciate it. Expanding that 19% gap is unconscionable.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I wonder how many of the 15% just ended up there because they've been saddled with one of the 34% and finally stopped caring.


There are plenty of just plain LD men with women who would love to have a good sex life.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Sadly because people have been conditioned not to talk about sex early in relationships, the 15% and 34% are probably distributed fairly evenly and don't often end up together.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

*FAKE NEWS*

What factors are associated with reporting lacking interest in sex and how do these vary by gender? Findings from the third British national survey of sexual attitudes and lifestyles | BMJ Open

*The original study was to try and determine if gender plays a role in why someone is interested or disinterested in sex. *

The results of which percentage of men or women were disinterested were not designed to show and equal comparison as the participants comprised of 4839 men and 6669 women. If this test were done in a way that would make sense for those percentages to be meaningful, they would have studied COUPLES and not just random sexually active men and women that are likely unassociated with one another. 

The conclusion was: Both gender similarities and differences were found in factors associated with lacking interest in sex, with the most marked differences in relation to some relationship variables. Findings highlight the need to assess, and if appropriate, treat lacking interest in sex in a holistic and relationship-specific way.

*So why are people disinterested in sex? It is because of the relationship. Gender really has nothing to do with it. *

Way to go CNN by just picking out some results and discussing out of context!

Badsanta


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

badsanta said:


> *FAKE NEWS*
> 
> What factors are associated with reporting lacking interest in sex and how do these vary by gender? Findings from the third British national survey of sexual attitudes and lifestyles | BMJ Open
> 
> ...


Second bold would indicate that there are differences as well as similarities--so it does not follow that "gender has nothing to do with it." Apparently it does as the report does note gender differences as well as gender similarities. 

With regard to the second bold, the sample size is large enough to overcome this--individuals have been studied, but enough of them were studied to cover the full range of couple situations. Each of the individuals was part of a couple, and with thousands of each sampled, that should cover things pretty well. With that large of a sample size and that large of a discrepancy, I think we can safely say that there is a significant gender difference.

Yes, it would be interesting to dig into the nitty gritty of specific couples, especially those who show one partner interested and the other not. I suspect that's where the "relationship" dynamic would come into play. Determining the root cause rather than just acknowledging the symptom is always preferable.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Gender has nothing to do with it?

Results*Overall, 15.0% (13.9–16.2) of men and 34.2% (32.8–35.5) of women reported lacking interest in sex. This was associated with age and physical and mental health for both men and women, including self-reported general health and current depression.*


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Sadly because people have been conditioned not to talk about sex early in relationships, the 15% and 34% are probably distributed fairly evenly and don't often end up together.


There is also the case where the LD knowingly lies through their teeth during the early part of the relationship and "suddenly realizes" that they are not interested after the other one is committed to the relationship either by marriage, finances or children.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Agreed lots of different patterns. 

To me though the unintentional mismatch is the saddest. Its possible for both people to have the best of intentions and to really love each other, but have the marriage still not work out. 




WonkyNinja said:


> There is also the case where the LD knowingly lies through their teeth during the early part of the relationship and "suddenly realizes" that they are not interested after the other one is committed to the relationship either by marriage, finances or children.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

john117 said:


> Gender has nothing to do with it?
> 
> Results*Overall, 15.0% (13.9–16.2) of men and 34.2% (32.8–35.5) of women reported lacking interest in sex. This was associated with age and physical and mental health for both men and women, including self-reported general health and current depression.*


 @john117 if you are a researcher trying to query just "sexually active" individuals regardless of their current relationship status, one would conclude that the actual "relationship status" of individuals has more to do with their interest in sex than gender after finishing if asking mostly single people.

Here is my hypothesis about the people actually queried for this:

Sexually active women that are mostly single 
Sexually active men that are mostly single

OK now ask yourself why would one gender of sexually active people have a reason to loose interest in sex? Probably something about getting pregnant has way more impact on one gender than the other. 

Now if we were to sample only married individuals that are both open to having children and get the results for which gender is less interested in sex, I can bet you the results would be the same regardless of gender. Once married, BOTH male and female genders are equally impacted by the prospect of getting pregnant. Thus the cited study in my opinion in misleading. 

Badsanta


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

john117 said:


> Gender has nothing to do with it?
> 
> Results*Overall, 15.0% (13.9–16.2) of men and 34.2% (32.8–35.5) of women reported lacking interest in sex. This was associated with age and physical and mental health for both men and women, including self-reported general health and current depression.*


The null hypothesis would be that men's and women's sex drives are naturally different and that this would be expected to lead to significant differences in the occurrence of LD between the genders.

Why? Hundreds of thousands of years of evolution selecting for differences between the genders, different hormones affecting sex drive, different physiology, childbirth, breast feeding, menstrual periods, menopause.....

So the last result to expect would be that there are no differences in sex drive and no difference in the occurrence of low desire between genders.

What's behind the insistence that there's no difference? The fact that some people these days would prefer to think that there are no differences.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Lots of female posters on TAM would have us believe the rates are equal


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Buddy400 said:


> What's behind the insistence that there's no difference? The fact that some people these days would prefer to think that there are no differences.


Masters and Johnson concluded that women (because of the nature of how the female body sexually responds) are capable of a far superior sexual response than a male. This is due to the fact that primarily just men experience the refractory period. 

Perhaps it could be argued that it is the male refractory period that is responsible for the perception that men have far more of an interest in sex (but only BEFORE sex). 

If we were to compare genders during climax and notice that one suddenly becomes disinterested while the other is capable and desires to continue. It would be argued for sure that women have far more interest in sex. 

Yes everyone is different. But the overall drive and interest to be sexually active in a relationship is the same regardless of gender. 

Badsanta


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Masters and Johnson concluded that *women (because of the nature of how the female body sexually responds) are capable of a far superior sexual response than a male*. This is due to the fact that primarily just men experience the refractory period.


This is my favorite response to the argument that men and women are different.

It goes like this "women are exactly like men, if fact women are often better than men at X".

So, the fact that they can do something better than men is used to support the hypothesis that men and women are exactly the same.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

badsanta said:


> @john117 if you are a researcher trying to query just "sexually active" individuals regardless of their current relationship status, one would conclude that the actual "relationship status" of individuals has more to do with their interest in sex than gender after finishing if asking mostly single people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I disagree. Desire of sex should have nothing to do with relationship status. Whether or not they are actually having sex is different, but desire shouldn't change imo. 

Fear of Getting pregnant has nothing to do with desiring sex.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Single, sexually active ladies can have a hard time finding good sexual partners. It's more dangerous for a woman to have sex with random people. 

There's a lot of reasons why a single woman wouldn't be interested in sex


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

uhtred said:


> Agreed lots of different patterns.
> 
> 
> To me though the unintentional mismatch is the saddest. Its possible for both people to have the best of intentions and to really love each other, but have the marriage still not work out.


Well said.

Very well said. Before marriage, I talked with the woman who became my wife about sex and specifically about oral sex. She felt at that time it was too intimate until after marriage. It has never happened.

Later in sex therapy, I learned that she had always intended or thought that over time in marriage that she would become more comfortable with sex, especially oral sex, but "try" as she might she could never do it. 

David Schnarch would say that my wife could not self-soothe sufficiently to perform oral sex on my or allow my to perform oral sex on her. 

I do think that a lot of people make assumptions that they will change in a positive way once married, but that they never invest in the effort to make those changes actually happen.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

badsanta said:


> Masters and Johnson concluded that women (because of the nature of how the female body sexually responds) are capable of a far superior sexual response than a male. This is due to the fact that primarily just men experience the refractory period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I disagree and I don't know how your coming up to such conclusions. 

Desire to have sex means... your thinking/wanting to have Sex when your not having sex. Quality of sexual response doesn't have anything to do with it. 

This is a general statement but men think about sex multiple times a day, everyday. Men typically desire sex everyday. Women walk around and think about everything that we need to do, and rarely think about it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Sooooo....
> 
> If it's 15% men and 34% women, even in a perfect world, where every LD man ended up with a LD woman, that still leaves a difference of 19%... meaning roughly one in every five men would be left out in the cold.
> 
> ...


Your best post to date..
Your best boast to date..
Your best roast to date..
Your best toast to date.. Texas Toast....thick, buttery and served warm..

Slap em? Nah. 
God beat you to it. :frown2::frown2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

badsanta said:


> Masters and Johnson concluded that women (because of the nature of how the female body sexually responds) are capable of a far superior sexual response than a male. This is due to the fact that primarily just men experience the refractory period.
> 
> Perhaps it could be argued that it is the male refractory period that is responsible for the perception that men have far more of an interest in sex (but only BEFORE sex).
> 
> ...


Yes! Women are capable of superior sexual response. 

Which means they should be more interested, not less. 

Even with greater capability, they (in the aggregate) show less interest, which makes this whole disconnect even more frustrating.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

The differences in levels of sexual interest within either gender seem larger than the differences between genders. 

For most people it is only their partners level of interest that matters, so the gender differences don't seem all that important. There might be interesting sociology issues with the differences but that would require a well-constructed study rather than a survey.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

john117 said:


> Gender has nothing to do with it?
> 
> Results*Overall, 15.0% (13.9–16.2) of men and 34.2% (32.8–35.5) of women reported lacking interest in sex. This was associated with age and physical and mental health for both men and women, including self-reported general health and current depression.*


Based on one single question that asked only the following:

"In the last year, have you experienced any of the following for a period of ≥3 months? and were given a list of difficulties and asked to indicate which they had experienced. The list included Lacked interest in having sex." 

What defines lack of sexual interest? 

Given that rather vague question I might have answered "yes" even though I'm having sex most nights.

Interestingly, there's a correlation between masturbation and people who reported lack of interest. For men, masturbation means *more* likely to report lack of interest, and for women it is *less.* Now there's a gender difference for ya!


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

* John
Lots of female posters on TAM would have us believe the rates are equal *

I suspect that HD women post more content and post more often than LD women. I have read several LD women's post and many said they were concerned about negative comments from HD women so they didn't want to start anything but said they were LD for various reasons, then quit posting. Many HD women OTH have numerous posts.

It works about the same way for LD men. How many LD men post saying they try to avoid sex with their W. If the LD men would post something like that, most people on TAM would at firsr encourage him to be higher drive and after a while tell him he is defficient in several ways. 

My point, LD men and women don't like the criticisms so they stay out of the hot tub. HD people get treated much better in the Hot tub.


And about men not worrying about a woman getting pregnant, I did, lots of time even after I was married. Kids are fine but also cost lots of money (I worked more because of kid responsibilities) and felt I was at my work and financial limits a few times.

Yes the woman does most or almost all of the child responsibilities, but decent men have a stake and obligation in what happens to the child. For me having sex was more than having a good and bonding time for 30 min. It was also what was I responsible for for the next 25 to 35 years. Children with children of their own need help and being a grandparent means I help when I can and sometimes when I don't feel like it but know helping is what is needed.


----------



## sputniksweettart (Sep 19, 2017)

My soon-to-be ex-wife in an emotional exchange/micro-fight recently said the new guy she's pursuing finds pornography, as well as several pretty tame sex acts like oral and anal sex, utterly disgusting. 

She said this to contrast our relationship where we used to both be into making homemade videos for our own consumption—which she of course now feels is shameful and degrading behavior.

I've been blessed with meeting thousands of good-hearted dudes through athletics and through my years in the marine corps, and I've never heard of a dude so prudish but to each his own.


----------



## Where there's a will (Feb 10, 2014)

I am left wondering if these are the percentages of LD men and women or is that a different question altogether? I am surprised that 66% of women are by implication interested in sex whatever that means. The word interested has profoundly different meaning for the two sexes I suspect. Within the stats there will be a portion of female respondents that see it as a very pleasant persuit as a means to achieving other goals in life as oppose to being one of the fundamental goals in life itself. This will then change when that other goal is reached leaving a bewildered and frustrated other half as more of a charity case than highly desirable essential part of life that fulfills her deepest sexual needs on a daily basis!!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yes! Women are capable of superior sexual response.
> 
> Which means they should be more interested, not less.
> 
> Even with greater capability, they (in the aggregate) show less interest, which makes this whole disconnect even more frustrating.


Imo- our brains get in the way. 

I started out a fairly sexually open, non religious person and I STILL needed more push to get out of my head and allow my body to do its thing. 

Many women will simply not get to that point.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Where there's a will said:


> I am left wondering if these are the percentages of LD men and women or is that a different question altogether? I am surprised that 66% of women are by implication interested in sex whatever that means. The word interested has profoundly different meaning for the two sexes I suspect. Within the stats there will be a portion of female respondents that see it as a very pleasant persuit as a means to achieving other goals in life as oppose to being one of the fundamental goals in life itself. This will then change when that other goal is reached leaving a bewildered and frustrated other half as more of a charity case than highly desirable essential part of life that fulfills her deepest sexual needs on a daily basis!!


The women I know just like sex. For them to stop liking sex needed an outside reason but the desire and interest was there. 

But growing up being told we don't like sex and the only ones who do are sl*tty doesn't give us much of an opportunity to really explore that side of us


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I wonder how many of the 15% just ended up there because they've been saddled with one of the 34% and finally stopped caring.


Hmmm.... Maybe fewer men are good at doing it?>


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yes! Women are capable of superior sexual response.
> 
> Which means they should be more interested, not less.
> 
> Even with greater capability, they (in the aggregate) show less interest, which makes this whole disconnect even more frustrating.


Geez!

You too?

You know..

You know this is sexual harassment? Right?

Not for the high desire dames No, for their shorter sisters.

Makes "that" class of beautiful women feel inadequate.

Oh well, I guess that is the point...

I just hate rubbing them the wrong way. :surprise::laugh:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Most studies don't seem to differentiate between simple lack of desire and intentional avoidance due to resentment, control, or cultural issues. Not sure this one did, will need to read it more. 

Take some of the more notorious. LD's here in tam land. How do you feel they're going to answer?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> I disagree and I don't know how your coming up to such conclusions.
> 
> Desire to have sex means... your thinking/wanting to have Sex when your not having sex. Quality of sexual response doesn't have anything to do with it.
> 
> This is a general statement but men think about sex multiple times a day, everyday. Men typically desire sex everyday. *Women walk around and think about everything that we need to do, and rarely think about it*.


I was going to hit the 'like' Icon.. I was.

But that would make me a liar.

Read some of the other posts by HD women. This is a generalization. I dated a women that wanted sex multiple times a day. They exist.

Me? I fear that type...HD
Me? I fear the LD type.

Not quite fear...better to say both make me anxious!! :|
I absolutely hate to fail...at anything. :grin2:

I take life, women, everything to heart. Take my [jobs?] seriously. It goes with having too much pride.

Just Sayin'


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> This is a general statement but men think about sex multiple times a day, everyday. Men typically desire sex everyday. Women walk around and think about everything that we need to do, and rarely think about it.


Not sure how generally true this is.

It is hard to examine this without examining external influences.

Sexual thoughts and interest usually don't take place in a sterile environment or vacuum.

I have never met an asexual woman or woman that will not think about sex given the right influence.

Seduction seems to be a rare art.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yes! Women are capable of superior sexual response.
> 
> Which means they should be more interested, not less.
> 
> Even with greater capability, they (in the aggregate) show less interest, which makes this whole disconnect even more frustrating.


Think about:

What you are saying.
What you are thinking.
What you are asking.
What your are hoping.

If women become extremely interested in sex, sexual responses and getting 'off', society is doomed.

Men are doomed.
Babies and families are doomed.

Men thinking with their 'little heads" are immature fools.

Women thinking with their 'VJ's are societal changers, game changers. 

*Women are the glue that holds a culture together. *
Letting that [nerve-dense] little hooded head inside their vagina rule them? 

*Rue THAT day, trust me.*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Women are the glue? Allow me to .

In the hunter gatherer days perhaps. Now it's all about "what have you done for me lately" and "me me me" for both genders.

In retrospect I should have married one of several interested village girls, awesome cooks, great genes, very agreeable, and happy with modest lifestyles. Instead, Western Civilization has pushed us to "improve" and "grow" and all that jazz. 

Do you think there's lots of LD's in my village?


----------



## podiumboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I wonder how many of the 15% just ended up there because they've been saddled with one of the 34% and finally stopped caring.


I know I'm getting there. I refuse to cheat, not unhappy enough to divorce, but I also cannot have an enjoyable sex life with my wife. The options are low for me.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> Think about:
> 
> What you are saying.
> What you are thinking.
> ...


Don't like the stereotype here.

I'm as male as they get.
Rowdy
Randy
Hot n' horny

And yet, 
I've never let my little head do my thinking for me
I've never cheated--never even considered it
Never considered breaking up the family no matter how deprived I've been
Never done anything that could contribute to the fall of civilization 
I am the glue that holds things together-- in my home -- in my workplace -- in my community 

It's insulting to say that men can't be randy and still be stable

It's insulting to say women couldn't do the same.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Don't like the stereotype here.
> 
> I'm as male as they get.
> Rowdy
> ...


That is you...
Good, this state of mind that is you.

Life [as it is] is insulting to rational minds.

Look at the daily news....

The irrational are running rampant.
.........................................................................................
The rational are:

In denial.
Incapable of responding, hence immobile, helpless..carping fools.
In a real fix. 

Waiting on the one-percenters' to fix this mess...as usual.... :frown2: 
........................................................................................

I do not have faith in Mankind to do the right thing.

With respect to women and men...sexuality is a two edged sword.

One edge pleases
One edge delivers pain, bleeding, maybe death.

I love sex immensely, BTW!


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Hmmm.... Maybe fewer men are good at doing it?>


Bad sex was one of the things associated with lack of interest. As were relationship problems.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

Food for thought: 

*Hormones- *

The hormone that is largely responsible for libido is testosterone. Men have roughly ten times the amount of testosterone compared to women. This makes me stare at every girl at the mall and size her up for sex. Yes, I'm a creep. 

I've been in the bodybuilding world off and on for years. I've known women who have taken testosterone. You know what they say *"I can't do this anymore. This is ridiculous. I want to f*ck everything." * 

Responsive, low drive, bla blah.... give her a shot of testosterone or even a little mild oral steroid and watch out. 

*Men - *

Guys... y'all suck. Seriously. Spend time with women who are newly single and looking for good men. WOW. The things I have seen. Guys are absolutely clueless when it comes to what turns women on. *"I can fold clothes and take care of my kids!"* Well, that's wonderful, sunshine. That doesn't make you sexy. That makes you a good dad. Now go hit the gym, put on some decent clothes and learn how to please a woman.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

dadstartingover said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> *Hormones- *
> 
> I've been in the bodybuilding world off and on for years. I've known women who have taken testosterone. You know what they say *"I can't do this anymore. This is ridiculous. I want to f*ck everything." *


Yep
My wife was once, all to briefly, prescribed testosterone.

My normally prim and reserved wife suddenly had more confidence to the point of becoming aggressive--including sex. 

She said she couldn't get anything done all day because her mind was consumed with sex.

When I got home, she was all over me.

She said "Now I know what it feels like to be you."

Alas, the testosterone therapy was short lived. Even worse, her empathy disappeared the second she no longer had that drive, so there was no residual effect.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yep
> 
> My wife was once, all to briefly, prescribed testosterone.
> 
> ...




Wow that is so interesting! I will definitely look into this more. Hormones are such a delicate interesting topic for me. Especially with all this gender identity issues. I truly believe that the hormones back in the Bible days are different than today. Our lifestyle and stress are hormone killers.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yep
> My wife was once, all to briefly, prescribed testosterone.
> 
> My normally prim and reserved wife suddenly had more confidence to the point of becoming aggressive--including sex.
> ...


Ditto for my wife. She was using testosterone gel for four months. By month number three, she was very interested in sex and for the first time, had a desire to climax. One month after the last application, she no longer thinks about sex and has less energy. Her physical exercise has also been affected and we recently went five weeks without any physical intimacy. We are the result of our chemical makeup.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

dadstartingover said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> *Hormones- *
> 
> ...


You had me with the hormones. I think people grossly underestimate the influence of T levels. Its hard to tell for your average person. Dont know what they run as far as T levels. Dont know what their spouse runs. Hell dont know what low or high would be for a man or woman.

Then you kind of lost me with the cliched hit the gym etc. So does is it hormones or not? If my isnt 120lbs does the T not affect me? Also how should I dress? And tips on pleasing a woman would be appreciated. Seriously.


Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yep
> My wife was once, all to briefly, prescribed testosterone.
> 
> My normally prim and reserved wife suddenly had more confidence to the point of becoming aggressive--including sex.
> ...


Interesting and sad for you I'm sure. Your wife couldnt even "remember" the feeling? The empathy just poof disappeared? That had to very very frustrating that she couldnt even remember and continue to empathize remembering the feeling of being horny all the time.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yep
> My wife was once, all to briefly, prescribed testosterone.
> 
> My normally prim and reserved wife suddenly had more confidence to the point of becoming aggressive--including sex.
> ...


Funny enough, and it wasn't related to T but similar to what you wrote above, there was a week out of the blue maybe 2-4 years where suddenly my W had a raging libido (i.e had sex every day, and craved it when I was at work). This is not normal for her. The first thing she said to me she can't believe how hard it must be for me being like this all the time. After the week was over, all went back to normal, and any empathy went away as well lol.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> When you and your partner have mismatched libidos - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> I think folks here have been talking about this for a long time.


*My Lord! That means that when and if I find and settle on the third Ms. Arb, that there's better than a 1 in 3 chance that whoever she is, she won't give a tinkers damn about getting her ashes hauled, or for that matter, hauling anybody else's!

Now that's downright depressing!*


----------

